
‘Ghetto Tourism’: New York’s disturbing new trend - lancefisher
http://www.dazeddigital.com/artsandculture/article/36160/1/ghetto-tourism-new-yorks-disturbing-new-trend
======
e9
This is not really new. It is no different from touring San Francisco
neighborhoods, there is even local guides for this:
[https://www.vayable.com/experiences/187-scout-for-street-
art](https://www.vayable.com/experiences/187-scout-for-street-art)

------
mring33621
Not really a new phenomenon, at least globally. Similar 'slumming' tours were
popular in London, during the 1880's.

